# AIB closing online share dealing accounts



## Derryanna (28 Oct 2014)

AIB are closing all online share dealing accounts and transferring them to Goodbodys, can anybody suggest an alternative online broker with reasonable prices, I only use my account to sell shares that I have accumulated so I just need a storage and sale execution service, many thanks.


----------



## Ravima (28 Oct 2014)

SVS securities in London. Try them.


----------



## horusd (28 Oct 2014)

I use TD Direct investing, 15 -20  commission, but be warned they have a problem displaying/distinguishing  €  and Sterling, the problem has been going on for ages and is a real pain.


----------



## patrickjd (29 Oct 2014)

Derryanna said:


> AIB are closing all online share dealing accounts and transferring them to Goodbodys, can anybody suggest an alternative online broker with reasonable prices, I only use my account to sell shares that I have accumulated so I just need a storage and sale execution service, many thanks.


 
 Where did you hear this? Is it public knowledge?


----------



## patrickjd (29 Oct 2014)

Derryanna said:


> AIB are closing all online share dealing accounts and transferring them to Goodbodys, can anybody suggest an alternative online broker with reasonable prices, I only use my account to sell shares that I have accumulated so I just need a storage and sale execution service, many thanks.


 
Contacterd AIB today and got this reply:

_Thank you for your email. Yes, with effect from 16th January 2015 (the Termination Date) we will no longer be providing a share dealing facility, including a nominee share dealing custody account service, through our branches. This service is currently provided by AIB in conjunction with Goodbody Stockbrokers._

_To help customers understand these changes and how they will affect you, we are sending out information to all customers who currently have AIB Share Dealing which will contain details on the alternative options that are available to you._


----------



## Derryanna (30 Oct 2014)

I got a letter from AIB saying this will happen 5th Dec


----------

